# Platter blanks



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 4, 2012)

Im in the process of cutting all kinds of turning blanks.
My question is what thickness should I cut a platter blank to?
Im new to turning, and am trying to build up a nice supply of blanks. Thanks so much for your help!
I will upload photos of my new blanks shortly.
Tom


----------



## DKMD (Mar 4, 2012)

I think two inches is a good thickness for platter blanks. You can get buy with an inch and a half, but if the blanks distort much during drying, it can be tough to get a finished form from them. Looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 4, 2012)

> I think two inches is a good thickness for platter blanks.



That sounds about right to me!
You can always remove wood, I haven't figured out how to put it back on yet!Na na na na naah nah.

p


----------

